
How to Scrape Data from Facebook Page Posts for Statistical Analysis - minimaxir
http://minimaxir.com/2015/07/facebook-scraper/
======
mgalka
Cool post.

Any idea if it is possible to search the open graph to find out who shared a
given link?

~~~
minimaxir
That's definitely not possible as that would be an incredibly privacy
violation.

